# SKS Country Manufactuer?



## TwiztedMetal (May 28, 2012)

I have a SKS that i have been researching. Im almost positive that it is Yugoslavian. It has the ladder sight for the grenade launcher, im told that yugo is the only one with that. but it also appears to have a pinned barrel instead of threaded, no clue if yugo did this, i thought it was chinese only. and i also cant find history if the yugo had a bayonnet in which mine has a blade style. any help is appreciated.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Pictures would help. Who is the manufacturer, it should be stamped somehwere on the gun.


----------

